# No ID hybrid



## P.K.Hansen (May 20, 2019)

I've bought two cyps at the local gardencenter - may get a few more 
They have no names on them though, which bothers me.
Any ideaes what this is?


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 20, 2019)

My guess is pubescens. Which garden center sells cyps?


----------



## P.K.Hansen (May 20, 2019)

Several here in Europe.


----------



## GuRu (May 20, 2019)

Linus_Cello said:


> My guess is pubescens.......



No, it's definitely a C. kentuckiense hybrid. Maybe Cyp. Gabriela = Cyp. fascicolatum x Cyp. kentuckiense .
Another option would be Cyp. Robin Lee = Cyp. farreri x cyp. kentuckiense
But you know the problem with hybrids one doesn't look like the other.


----------



## P.K.Hansen (May 21, 2019)

Thank you. I guess it's just "Hybrid" then


----------



## GuRu (May 21, 2019)

P.K.Hansen said:


> Thank you. I guess it's just "Hybrid" then



I think that's the best and a wise decision. Every other name would be just a guess except C. kentuckiense hybrid.


----------



## xiphius (May 21, 2019)

Lucky. I wish more garden centers here in the US sold Cyps! Even if they were hybrids, it would be most welcome . Congrats on the blooms. Plants look very healthy.


----------



## Guldal (May 28, 2019)

OMG: you are ALSO going for garden orchids now!!!! Speedily accellerating down the slippery slope!!!! 

Very nice flower, though - and from 'what we can see of the plant' ("Wink, wink, notch, notch, say no more, say no more"), it looks pretty well grown!

Kind regards, Jens


----------

